# What Case Can I Buy For My Motherboard?



## paulk84 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,

I have just decided to build a new PC with the help of a friend but we are both stuck on how to find a case to fit the motherboard? I'm not sure what motherboard I'll be getting yet but probably will be the Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3 as it supports ddr2 and ddr3 ram.

Also, what PSU do I need as I notice that these range from 250 to 600w??!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF :wave:



your motherboard will fit in any standard ATX case

have a look at the coolermaster mid-atx cases on newegg.com

they have some decent mid priced cases (under $75.00) that are well built and not soda can "feeling"


as for PSU 

I would suggest these 
*
Antec Trio 650 watt *

Coolermaster Real Power Pro (PRO only !!!!!!!) 600 or 650 watt

Thermaltake Toughpower 650 watt (tough power only)

Corsair HX 620 watt look on clubIT.com

there are some red hot "deals" on mwave / *refurbished* on the toughpower units >>>>but they only have a 15 day warranty >>>>> I have bought several refurbs on mwave and have had no bad experiences!

at newegg.com sometimes you can find Antec "B" stock which has dings, dents, or blemishes which are very minor but can save you big $$$$$


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

The budget is a big factor. Look at these two:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

There is also a version of the Armor with a side 250mm fan.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021


----------

